# Supersix frameset and "handmade in the USA"



## AZroad (Aug 21, 2004)

I understand the supersix frameset will be available for $2000. I have not seen any pictures though, does anyone know what paint scheme it will have and if it comes with the hollowgram sl bottombracket/crankset?

Also I noticed that the supersix does have the "handmadein the USA" sticker on the chainstay as opposed to the synapse carbon frame which does not and is not. However, I do not see the stickers on the new slice frameset, does anyone know where this frameset is being made? Thanks!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

don't know about color but the framesets normally don't include the crankset based on prior discussions.


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

My guess is that if it were made here they would advertise it as such- doubtful it's made here. I doubt the new slice is made in the US either. That being said, I had a Synapse before my System 6 and it was a great bike so I wouldn't worry about it- I mean you can get Bianchis, Looks, and Colnagos made in Taiwan, so why not a Cannondale?


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

bikejunkie223 said:


> I mean you can get Bianchis, Looks, and Colnagos made in Taiwan, so why not a Cannondale?


Taiwan is one thing, no qualms there; but how would you feel if your 1 KG carbon frame that you race on and descend at high speeds were hand made in China? Cervelo's high-end frames (R3, Carbon Soloist) are made in China. Is the Synapse made in Taiwan or China?


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

supersix's, system sixes, six 13's, caad bikes are made in the USA


the synapse, and i assume the new slice are not


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Cannondale begin to offer some of the mt bike carbon frame which made in Taiwan and some of the lower end model aluminum as well. All higher end roadbike frames are made here in the U.S except carbon forks they are made in China. By law they need to disclose to end user where the product origin is came from.


----------



## Mr_Snips2 (Jun 26, 2006)

yes, according to the manager at my lbs who rides a supersix, the frame set will come with the SI cranks.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

s2ktaxi said:


> don't know about color but the framesets normally don't include the crankset based on prior discussions.


Just ordered a System Six from my LBS a couple of weeks ago and was told that you can no longer order just the frame. The order now has to include either the 2 piece carbon(FSA made) Si or the Aluminum Hologram Si. The carbon crank set sells for around $400.00 and the bottom bracket sells for $35.00, the Aluminum Si sells for around $550.00 and the bottom bracket $100.00.


----------



## bikejunkie223 (Apr 5, 2005)

fornaca68 said:


> Taiwan is one thing, no qualms there; but how would you feel if your 1 KG carbon frame that you race on and descend at high speeds were hand made in China? Cervelo's high-end frames (R3, Carbon Soloist) are made in China. Is the Synapse made in Taiwan or China?


I thought the sticker said Taiwan, but it may have been china (on my Synapse) it really doesn't matter much- lots of good and crappy bikes come from the "far east"


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

AZroad said:


> I understand the supersix frameset will be available for $2000. I have not seen any pictures though, does anyone know what paint scheme it will have and if it comes with the hollowgram sl bottombracket/crankset?
> 
> Also I noticed that the supersix does have the "handmadein the USA" sticker on the chainstay as opposed to the synapse carbon frame which does not and is not. However, I do not see the stickers on the new slice frameset, does anyone know where this frameset is being made? Thanks!


I just checked with my LBS and the Supersix Frameset is $2250 with a CAAD4 trade and $3250 with no trade. The Aluminum crank and bottom bracket will be an extra $650.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

s2ktaxi said:


> I just checked with my LBS and the Supersix Frameset is $2250 with a CAAD4 trade and $3250 with no trade. The Aluminum crank and bottom bracket will be an extra $650.


So dose your LBS say a frame can be ordered from Cannondale without one of the Si crank set?? I wish there was consistency amongst dealers! It’s so frustrating! :mad2: 

I’m paying about $2300 for a SystemSix with the aluminum Si crank set and a 3.0 Series Black Lightning trade in.


----------



## justinbe (Aug 20, 2007)

AZroad said:


> I understand the supersix frameset will be available for $2000. I have not seen any pictures though, does anyone know what paint scheme it will have and if it comes with the hollowgram sl bottombracket/crankset?
> 
> Also I noticed that the supersix does have the "handmadein the USA" sticker on the chainstay as opposed to the synapse carbon frame which does not and is not. However, I do not see the stickers on the new slice frameset, does anyone know where this frameset is being made? Thanks!


Supersix is hand made in PA at the CDale factory - in my opinion, the Supersix ia s completely different ride than the System 6 - Once again, in my opinion, to the better! Lighter weight as well!


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

stwok said:


> So dose your LBS say a frame can be ordered from Cannondale without one of the Si crank set?? I wish there was consistency amongst dealers! It’s so frustrating! :mad2:
> 
> I’m paying about $2300 for a SystemSix with the aluminum Si crank set and a 3.0 Series Black Lightning trade in.


The LBS did not specifically say one way or the other - but I did get the prices separately. he did not say that I had to get the crankset with the frame. I was a bit disappointed that it was not the $2000 price that the OP listed above without a trade in.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If you can get a deal from LBS with team discount for System Six is around $1450 for the frame without Si crank.


----------



## stwok (Mar 15, 2007)

zamboni said:


> If you can get a deal from LBS with team discount for System Six is around $1450 for the frame without Si crank.



How dose the team deal work??


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

If your LBS has a sponsor for a local team then you can ask if they willing to extend the deal to you.


----------

